# Need help! Buying GTO - fuel in exhaust



## Teerump (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys, I traveled 300 miles to buy an '06 GTO. Car looks great, drove about 5 mins, great, then it died and was hard to start, kept on dying a d sputtering. We made it the gas station and filled up, had 1/4 in it. Was still hard to start and barely running. 
Drove it a little more, check engine light was coming on and off, made it to O'reilys the scanned it, only code was P0300, random multiple misfires.
So, started up again and checked the exhaust, extremely rich, a lot of white smoke coming out of one side, and I looked under the muffler and fuel was dripping out of the pipe where it connects to the muffler and fuel in the exhaust tip. It wasn't condensation, it was fuel. 
We cleaned the MAF, and air new air filter, it ran a little better for a few mins then back to the way it was.

Owner has paid for me to stay overnight in a hotel and take it to the dealership first thing in the morning. Also offered to pay my expense home if it doesn't work out, he's been very apologetic, seems legit, this wasn't happening until it stated today.


----------

